# Tattoo



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone knew of a Tattooist here in Dubai?

Someone has mentioned of one in the Burjuman centre??

Cheers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Tattooing is really only permitted in the UAE for 'medical' purposes, so there are no properly regulated tattoo parlours. If you want one, get it done in another country.

-


----------

